# transvaginal ultrasound



## favoritemistake (Aug 30, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone who has had this procedure done can tell me what it's like. I have a tilted and very high uterus and pap smears for me have always been difficult and painful. Two c-sections have caused the uterus to recede even more so as I get older pap smears have gotten much worse. At my last annual check-up my gyn wanted to get a uterine biopsy but was unable, although she did manage to get the pap which came back good. 

I am wondering if they will have the same difficulty with the transvaginal ultrasound. My yearly visits to the gyn have become so painful that I usually have to pop a couple xanax beforehand and wonder if I will need to do the same for the ultrasound. Hate doing that because they don't help all that much and make me sluggish the remainder of the day. 

I am looking for other's experiences. Thank you.


----------



## northernlights (Sep 23, 2012)

I've never had trouble with pap smears, so I don't know how useful my perspective will be, but transvaginal ultrasounds are definitely easier than the speculum. Basically it's a dildo-shaped wand that goes into your vagina and does an ultrasound from there.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

I agree with NL that the ultrasound is likely to be much less painful than the smear involving a speculum. I've never had an ultrasound, but do have problems during smears when they start 'cranking' open the speculum. 

Here's some info that might help:- http://www.thh.nhs.uk/documents/_Pa...adiology/PIID157-TV_Ultrasound_scan-Apr13.pdf


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I've had 6 c-sections and never had any trouble with Paps, just had one a month ago, if anything they have gotten so much easier over the years.... But I don't have a tipped uterus... 

The Vaginal ultrasound is not like a Pap smear, just like a dong stuck up there ...and they move it around while looking at that screen... I just had one days ago in fact, been having some unexplained bleeding (likely hormonal stuff going on at my age, pretty common)... so I had this test... all good results so far ... also had an endometrial biopsy ( I was scared of that one!)....even that went smoothly...and that is worse than a Pap smear...it's crampy & they go further.. 

In my opinion....the vaginal ultrasound sure beats the other with drinking and holding all that water hours before.. they did both on me and I was thrilled to go to the bathroom... before the vaginal one. If your husband's member feels good to you - the vaginal ultrasound will just feel like someone is sticking a dildo up there..

I came home and told my husband when that was going on, I just closed my eyes and thought about having sex. Hey, beats looking at that screen watching my IUD floating around... the lady wasn't very talkative so a little fantasy "took me away"...


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Only times i ever had a trasvaginal ultrasound were during my pregnancies. They didn't hurt in the slightest. I have had 3 c-sections and my uterus hasn't receded either. As for the pap pain...yea, I've had that from the very first time I had one done. The NP said "you're gonna feel some pressure".... No...that f'n hurt! Even now, I still have pain each time.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Ive had both the transvag ultrasound and uterine biopsy, though not at the same time.

The ultrasound, for me was painless. You insert a condom covered and heavily lubed probe, then the tech moves the probe around to get views of the uterus. Inserting felt much less penetrative than intercourse, cause the probe is very thin. Moving the probe and pushing against the cervix was only slightly uncomfortable and that lasted only a second or two.

The uterine biopsy was done under general anesthesia. Had a friend who had it done under local in the office. She said she nearly passed out from the pain and was mad as hell they acted like it was not big deal. She has a tilted pelvis so this probably contributed to her discomfort.

When in doubt, tell your doc you're having anxiety. It's not a big deal to take a few Valium before hand, so long as you have someone to drive you.


----------



## janefw (Jun 26, 2012)

I have had this procedure a couple of times, and it was not fun, but it was not terrible either. I think it really does depend on how 'sensitive' you are.


----------



## favoritemistake (Aug 30, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your replies. I have been getting pap smears since I was 18 and I am now 46. In the beginning it wasn't too bad but as the years would go by it just got worse and worse. It has always taken at least 20/30 minutes for the doctor to get the pap. I have had many different gynecologists over the years as well and it seems to be universal with me.

Internal exams have never been a problem and they always get the speculum on okay (although it is tough sometimes because I am so tense). The problem is getting to my dang cervix, they practically have to strap on the miner's light and climb up inside me. I asked why it's so tough for them and I was told the position of my uterus and the c-section surgeries made it worse. This last pap wasn't too bad but the one before that she had to use a special tool to grab and manipulate the cervix in order to get the pap. I bled so bad I had to be cauterized....from a stupid pap... so I am glad that she skipped trying for the biopsy.

Anyway, I guess I will see what happens. I do appreciate the reassurance. I don't want to make things worse by anticipating a nightmare. If it's like an internal I have no problem with those.

The one silver lining is that my doctor said I will never have to deal with uterine prolapse. I'm more likely to just cough it up one day


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Oh there's a fun visual!!!!


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

I do have a high and tilted uterus, and my c-section made things more challenging too. My annual, while not as bad as you describe is always a full 10-15 minutes of pressing, pulling, repositioning, more pressing, etc. just to get the pap sample. It's apparently a whole lot more invasive than what most women I know describe. It's not "a breeze" or "no big deal." It's not even merely "uncomfortable." It hurts! 

Transvaginal ultrasounds were, for me, much easier. Some pressure, the tech might push on your belly while moving the probe around, but no pain.


----------



## janefw (Jun 26, 2012)

Hey, don't know if you are aware of this, but you do not have to have a yearly pap after a certain age, and assuming you are in a monogamous relationship (there is evidence that multiple partners increase the risk of HPV), you can go to every 2 years. That's what I do. But they won't tell you that - you have to ask them. <big eye roll>

I also have a tilted uterus, btw.


----------



## daffodilly (Oct 3, 2011)

Had one once during pregnancy, and I don't recall any pain with it. Beats going with a full bladder!


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

janefw said:


> Hey, don't know if you are aware of this, but you do not have to have a yearly pap after a certain age, and assuming you are in a monogamous relationship (there is evidence that multiple partners increase the risk of HPV), you can go to every 2 years.


I just read on this article they say you can wait 3 yrs... I waited 5 yrs in between for my last one a month ago. 



> Do I really need a pap smear every year?
> 
> Currently, an estimated 70 percent of sexually-active young adults harbor one of the HPV viruses. Thankfully, only a few are likely to enter the DNA of cervical cells, causing mutations and precancerous changes.
> 
> ...


----------



## favoritemistake (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks Rowan since you seem to have the same issue as me, I appreciate that the TV ultrasound wasn't as unpleasant as the pap. 

Daffodilly, I will still need a full bladder as they are doing a regular ultrasound first  

Jane and SA...my doctor did tell me that I could skip and I actually did skip once but that was before I found out that my husband cheated. Unfortunately, no more skipping for me.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Pap tests are now being used as a diagnostic tool for endometrial and ovarian. 

I just read this a week or so ago. I googled it just now. Pap tests to dx endometrial and ovarian cancers is in the beginning stage but early research shows promising results.

This is good news because biopsies of these areas are usually under general anesthesia.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

A transvaginal ultrasounds feels a bit strange, but MUCH better than the pap smear. I've had one such ultrasounds pre, during, and after pregnancy. The only part I didn't like was having a full bladder. But the whole procedure itself took maybe 10-15 minutes tops.


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

I also have a tipped uterus, have had one c-section.. Paps are somewhat painful for me, but i have never had an trans-vaginal ultrasound so I am of no help. but it may be a little uncomfortable..


----------

